# 1987 Turbo. Should I get it?



## aujbman (May 22, 2012)

I ran across this ad today. Been looking for one for a while but it is hard to find someone that will take an even trade with mine. Don't know if this guy will yet but thought I would see what you guys thing of it. Would it be a good deal? I would be trading an 01 Cavalier (blue books for $2600). 

Let me know what you think about the possible causes of the issues mentioned, whether or not you think they could easily be repaired at home, and overall, if you think its a good deal, or what other info you would need to know to be able to tell if its a good deal or not.

Thanks and here's the link to the ad.

'87 Nissan 300zx Turbo


----------



## aujbman (May 22, 2012)

140 views and not one reply? Really guys? Is there any more info you need or what??


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

hww i know i wouldnt give my z up for an even trade with a cavalier.


----------

